# Lancelot zieht um!



## DaniJeep (11. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
schweren Herzens bieten wir hier unseren "Liebhaberkoi" Lanzelot an, da unsere Koi schon ziemlich groß geworden sind und es im Winter sonst evtl. zu eng in der IH wird. Wie Ihr auf den Fotos sehen könnt, hat er auf dem Rücken eine Narbe, die allerdings schon 1 1/2 Jahre alt ist und natürlich komplett verheilt ist. Er ist ein Gin Matsuba, 3 Jahre alt und ca. 35 cm groß. Da er nun ja wie gesagt durch die Narbe keine Schönheit mehr ist 8aber sehr lieb  ) bieten wir ihn für 10,00 Euro an.
Wir geben Ihn nur an Selbstabholer ab und über Fotos vom künftigen Teich freuen wir uns natürlich! 
Viele Grüße
Dani und Rainer


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi (fast) zu verschenken*

War das der Pilotkoi?


----------



## DaniJeep (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi (fast) zu verschenken*

Hallo!
Ja, das war er. Aber wie schon im anderen Treat geschrieben, jetzt sind beide ohne Befund (Lanzelot war es schon die ganze Zeit, er hatte ja nix und die Kiemenwürmer auf die der Verdacht bei Mücke bestand waren im Mikroskop nicht zu sehen) Natürlich wurde er trotzdem mitbehandelt und ist jetzt auch laut Tierarzt Befund frei aber auf Wunsch lassen wir gerne noch einen Abstrich vom Tierarzt machen, dass er auch wirklich "keimfrei" ist!
Viele Grüße
Dani


----------



## Aristocat (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi (fast) zu verschenken*

Schade, ist viiiieel zu weit weg, sonst sofort! Ich wünsch Euch ein schönes zu Hause für den Süssen!


----------



## CoolNiro (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi (fast) zu verschenken*



> Hallo!
> Ja, das war er. Aber wie schon im anderen Treat geschrieben, jetzt sind beide ohne Befund (Lanzelot war es schon die ganze Zeit, er hatte ja nix und die Kiemenwürmer auf die der Verdacht bei Mücke bestand waren im Mikroskop nicht zu sehen) Natürlich wurde er trotzdem mitbehandelt und ist jetzt auch laut Tierarzt Befund frei aber auf Wunsch lassen wir gerne noch einen Abstrich vom Tierarzt machen, dass er auch wirklich "keimfrei" ist!
> Viele Grüße
> Dani



Hallo Dani,

schön das Du das jetzt dazu geschrieben hast, ist ja doch
nicht ganz unwichtig für einen neuen Interessenten...

Hier der Link zur ganzen Krankheitsgeschichte:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=243979#post243979

Gruß
Andy (der sich hier schwer zurückhielt)


----------



## DaniJeep (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi (fast) zu verschenken*

Hallo Andy!
Das, finde ich zumindest, sollte selbstverständlich sein. Das können wir ruhigen Gewissens sagen, dass dieser Koi 100% gesund ist! Daher auch das Angebot, den Abstrich machen zu lassen! Ich weiß, bestimmt haben viele (auch wir) schon schlechte Erfahrungen mit kranken Koi gemacht, aber gerade, wenn man Koi hier öffentlich anbietet, glaube ich, dass das Risiko kleiner ist, als z. B. wenn man auf eine mehr oder weniger anonyme Zeitungsanzeige antwortet.
Unser Teich, seine Bewohner und die IH können auch jederzeit besichtigt werden, wenn jemand Interesse an Lanzelot hat, gar kein Problem! Fotos habt Ihr ja schon hier im Forum gesehen!  Wir würden uns ja freuen, wenn wir noch Koi-Freunde bei uns im Münchner Umland treffen könnten! 
Viele Grüße
Dani und Rainer


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi (fast) zu verschenken*

Hallo Dani und Rainer,

nochmals vielen Dank für den schönen Grillabend 

Lanzelot gehts gut, hat sich nach einer Nacht und fast
einem Tag voll integriert, oder besser gesagt die Chefrolle
übernommen  Ist ja auch der Größte jetzt.

Hier ein Video von heute:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrifQSTwocU

Viele liebe Grüße von
Lanzelot, Silvia und Andy


----------



## Christine (24. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Koi (fast) zu verschenken*

Oh - eine Geschichte mit Happy End - wie schön 

Ritter Lancelot vom See schwimmt doch eindeutig mit stolzgeschwellter Brust durchs Wasser.

Damit diese schöne Geschichte nicht verloren geht, verschieb ich sie mal woandersder hin!


----------



## Aristocat (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Lancelot zieht um!*

Hallo Andy!
Schön, dass Du Lanzelot zu Dir genommen hast. Mei Wunsch für den "kleinen" ist in erfüllung gegangen, denn bei nDir wird er es gut haben!!! 
Danke Dir!


----------



## DaniJeep (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Lancelot zieht um!*

Hallo Zusammen!
Wir freuen uns auch riesig, dass unser Lanzelot so einen schönen Platz bei Andy und Silvia gefunden hat. Und da er ja bei uns einer der kleinsten war, glaub ich, ist das gar net so unwahrscheinlich, dass er nun richtig stolz ist, so als "Big" Boss! 
Viele Grüße
Dani und Rainer


----------



## CoolNiro (25. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Lancelot zieht um!*

Hallo Andrea,

ich muß dankbar sein, ist ein total lieber
Fisch. Der optimale Lehrer für meine 
kleineren 

Hallo Dani und Rainer,

das mit dem Big Boss stimmt definitiv und
er genießt seinen Chefposten total, das ist
nicht zu übersehen.

Gruß
Andy


----------

